# Eos Fuel Filter - Same as other 2.0T VW's?



## PMitchell08 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi All,

I am new to the forum, my girlfriend drives a 2008 Eos 2.0T and it is in need of some attention. She recently ran the car completely out of fuel, and it is at 45,000 miles, so I suspect that it needs a fuel filter. The car seems to hesitate on acceleration, the harder the acceleration, the greater the hesitation. Unfortunately, she is out of town for the summer, and her parents would like for her to get the problem taken care of before she drives the car home (8.5 hour drive), so they sent her to the VW dealer to get it worked on. 

She told the service guy that it had been run out of fuel recently, and was performing poorly, and that the fuel filter seems like a reasonable place to start troubleshooting. The tech immediately wrote her off, saying that the fuel filter is designed to last the life of the vehicle, that running it out of fuel would not make any difference in the life of the fuel filter, that a dirty fuel filter would not cause the problems she is describing, and that the filter is inside the fuel tank and would cost several hundred dollars in labor to replace, plus $100 for the part itself. So my question is, is this accurate? I have changed a lot of fuel filters in my day, and everything he is telling her seems in direct opposition to everything I've ever experienced. 

From what I can gather online, the Eos has the same cheap and easy to replace filter that every other 2.0T has, but I don't have the car here, so I can't actually go look under it. Does anyone have a 2008 Eos 2.0T and know for sure where the filter is and what the maintenance interval is?

Thank you in advance for your help, it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## PMitchell08 (Jul 29, 2014)

To summarize the original post:

Does the 2008 Eos 2.0T have a replaceable in-line fuel filter? Link to the part in question below.

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-EOS--2.0T/Engine/Fuel/ES8493/

I'm saying it must have this, the Volkswagen dealer says it does not have this. Unfortunately the car is 8 hours away from me, so I can't check for myself.


----------



## CUCURELLO (Mar 8, 2014)

In brief
Yes- An Eos fuel filter is a lifetime filter (Owner's Manual)
Yes- It is replaceable
Yes- It is externally mounted on a bracket attached to the fuel tank
The local (private) VW shop that did a post purchase inspection with me quoted 1 hour of labor to do the job.


The long story
All of this knowledge gained as a result of the salesman & I pushing the car into a gas station after running out of gas on the test drive.
I considered it good karma and bought the car

Hope this helps

Edward


----------

